# Choice of drivers for a 100 watt RMS two way speaker.



## ISLAND1000 (May 2, 2007)

Does anybody have an opinion or experience with either or both of the following drivers for use in a 2 way speaker system:
`
1) Woofer, beyma 10" model number 10BR60V2
`
2) Tweeter, Tang Band TW series 28-537SH
`
In reading the data sheets and analyzing the frequency response curves and distortion figures, they seem to be a good combination.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't have experience with either of those. I'm only familiar with Beyma in terms of their PA speakers.

Did you pick those out for any reasons other than FR and distortion? I only ask because I'm aware with how popular the Dayton 28F is for example (http://www.parts-express.com/cat/tweeters/17?sort=revs ).

I'm not saying that they won't be a great combination. I've just spent hours buried in comparing specs and then found speaker pairings that others have tested extensively and found to work better for some reason or another. Specs can be confusing sometimes.

If you're looking to start from an existing plan (which I completely understand if not) - Curt Campbell has build some nice 2 way speakers that can hold their own (http://speakerdesignworks.com/index_page_2.html). Actually, in re-reading the designs, most look like 3 way.


----------



## ISLAND1000 (May 2, 2007)

I didn't have any personal experience with the Beyma. I had heard Tang Band Tweeters before but the particular one I'm interested in, the 28-537SH, I had not. You can read the statistics on various drivers and like you compare notes between one and another from the advertised T/S parameters and specs. 
In the end you have to buy one and see what you think unless someone else has worked with them.
I've now bought both the Beyma and the Tang Band drivers and am pleasantly surprised. They both test close to their factory specs and they are extremely well built. An open air test of both proved they are in working order and the Beyma has surprisingly good reach beyond 2000Hz. Crossing over in a sweet spot for both drivers will be easy. If I have one complaint it's that the Beyma needs about 2-3 cu ft sealed for response down to 80Hz F3 . That's a little bigger than I wanted to build. But I'm going to do it.
The Tang Band tweeter has a rear tuned chamber with a port that opens to the rear. I don't know if mounting it inside the enclosure with the woofer is going to cause problems. I might try mounting it on the outside of the enclosure and time align the voice coils.
Tang Band has a good reputation for drivers both woofers and tweeters. Beyma has an excellent reputation in the Pro driver field both subs, woofer, mids, and compression tweeters.
The Dayton Tweeter you mentioned is a good one. Zaph Audio has tests of about 30 tweeters. He included the Dayton 28F. Zaph thinks there are better tweeters out there.
The whole project started when my home built 6.5 two ways couldn't impress my buddy from St. Thomas. He said they didn't get loud enough. The Beyma's are rated at 100 watts AES, 200 watts program. They should be loud enough. Trouble is he probably won't be back for a couple years to hear em.
I've seen the Campbell speakers, they are excellent. They are two and three way designs using the Appolitto alignment for most. He uses lots of smaller drivers, I was hoping to find a secret combination never before discovered by a DIYer and get away with only two drivers if their specs were right. Campbell uses some Tang Band stuff too.


----------

